# Loss Prevention Pic



## Guest (Jan 30, 2007)

The picture says it all .....







JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 30, 2007)

I am pleased to report I actually used the term "pwn3d" in a work email today.

My exact words were: "the applicant's attorney totally pwn3d her out of the building."

This was a mass response to a mass email, prompting an inquiry by a few folks as to the meaning of said term.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 30, 2007)

I'll admit I had never heard of that term until hanging out on this board. I think I have a solid understanding of its use now to maybe try giving it a shot.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 31, 2007)

It really does add to the quality of grammar, commanding instant respect.

Plus it's fun when some old timer emails you back and says "what's pwn3d?"


----------

